# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βρέθηκε καναρίνι

## alexis cosmo

Καλησπερα παιδια Σημερα το πρωι ποτιζα τις γλαστρες στο μπαλκονι και ηρθε ενα καναρινι ξαι επινε νερο.Ειναι πολυ ημερο. Το εβαλα σε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι απο παπαγαλο και αμμεσος πηγα πηρα τροφη του εβαλα νερο και ενα μεγαλο κουπακι στον πατο για να δροσιζετε.Εχει κανει μπανιο 10 φορες απο το πρωι ολο βουταει.Βρεθηκε στην κηφησια περιοχη καλαμαριας θεσσαλονικη.Ειναι κανενος απο εδω??

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παίδες πως ανεβάζω φώτο?

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*Αλεξη ενεργο συχνο μελος δεν εχουμε απο τη συγκεκριμενη περιοχη ,αλλα σιγουρα μπορει να το δει το θεμα καποιο μελος που δεν συμμετεχει συχνα ή απλος επισκεπτης

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παιδιά δεν βγάζω άκρη με το photo bucket
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο για μένα.  Έχετε πολύ δύσκολο τρόπο ανέβασμα τις
Μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο?
Απο χθες προσπαθω

----------


## alexis cosmo



----------


## alexis cosmo

Τα κατάφερα χάρη σε έναν φίλο. 
Να πω ότι τρώει συνέχεια είναι υπερκινητικο και κελαιδαει  αλλά όχι δυνατά. 
Τον λέω ρικο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφο καναρίνι!  
 :Jumping0046:

----------


## jk21

Αλεξη υπαρχουν και αλλες σχετικες σελιδες για φωτο οπως το imgur.com αν σε βολευει περισσοτερο


αν θες μας βγαζεις μια φωτο την κοιλιτσα του χαμηλα με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα; εχει μακρυ ραμφος και θελω να δω αν προβαλλει το συκωτι και υπαρχει εκει αιτια

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ok αυριο πρωι θα βγαλω φωτο.Εχει καποιο προβλημα?Και γω ειδα την μυτη του και λεω οτι θα ειναι επειδη δεν την εξυνε σε καποιο σουπιοκοκαλο.Παντος τον εβαλα ενα αυγο και το ασπραδι το εξαφανισε απο τον κροκο τον ψιλοτσιμπισε.

----------


## jk21

Μπορει και κατι να κρυβει ,μπορει και οχι κατι σημαντικο ,ειδικα αν δεν ειχε καπου να τριβει τη μυτη του 
πολλες φορες το ανομοιομορφα μακρυ ραμφος δειχνει θεμα στο συκωτι

----------


## alexis cosmo

Μου φαίνεται καθαρό χωρίς πριξιμο η κάτι άλλο. 
http://s610.photobucket.com/user/kar...5yfuw.jpg.html

http://s610.photobucket.com/user/kar...2cdgj.jpg.htmlΚαι άλλη μια

http://s610.photobucket.com/user/kar...c0mxq.jpg.htmlΚαι ακόμα μια. Αρσενικο δεν είναι?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν θες δες εδώ περίπου τι εννοούμε για φωτογραφίες κοιλιάς :
*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.**(1) Κοιλιά* *( Παραμεριζοντας τα πούπουλα του, βρέχοντας τα δαχτυλα μας με χλιαρο νερο). 


*

----------


## alexis cosmo

Δλδ να βγάλω μερικά πούπουλα η μόνο να τα κάνω στην άκρη? 
Το Λυπάμαι να το πιάνω συνέχεια γιατί τσιτσιβιζει στα χέρια μου.

----------


## jk21

να μουσκεψεις τα δαχτυλα σου και να παραμερισεις τα πουπουλα .να μην τα βγαλεις !

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ok θα το κάνω το πρωι

----------


## alexis cosmo

Αυτές Καλές

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνει να υπαρχει κατι ,αν και μικρο μερος της ανω περιοχης της κοιλιας αριστερα ,οπου ειναι το συκωτι , ειναι κρυμμενο στα πουπουλα

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παιδες δεν βρισκω τον ιδιοκτιτη οποτε το κραταω το καναρινι.Το εχω στο μπαλκονι μπας και το δει κανενας  απο την γειτονια που χαθηκε.Τελικα απεκτησα καναρινι. Τον ρικο χαχαχαχαΜπορει καποιος να μου πει αν ειναι αρσενικο και τι ηλικια εχει?Φωναζει πολυ αλλα οχι δυνατα λιγο αδυναμα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στο μπαλκόνι να το έχεις μόνο με κάποιου είδους προστασία, όχι απλά το κλουβί!  :winky:  
*Αρπακτικά!!!*

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ναι εχω σιτα το γνωριζω

----------


## jk21

Αγορακι ειναι

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ωραία. ...
Ξέρουμε στο περίπου ηλικία? 
Είναι πολύ ημερο και δεν φοβάται καθόλου
Του βαζω και ακουει καναρινια εκπεδευσης απο το youtube και κανει σαν τρελο κελαιδαει πολύ αλλά όχι δυνατά. 
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό!?

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ,αλλα ειναι ενηλικο γιατι το γεννητικο του μοριο δειχνει κατι τετοιο ...

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## than

Λίγο άσχετο με το παρών θέμα, αλλά και στο δικό μου μπαλκόνι ήρθε τις προάλλες ένα καναρινάκι,δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να το πιάσω από βλακεία μου.Ελπίζω να το βρήκε ο ιδιοκτήτης του ή τουλάχιστον να ζει ελευθερο και να μην το έφαγαν..

----------


## alexis cosmo

Να ζει ελεύθερο λίγο δύσκολο. 
Αν το βρήκε ο ιδιοκτήτης καλώς αλλιώς δεν βλέπω να επιβιώνει ειδικά αν έμαθε σε σπίτι. 
Ο μπαμπάς μου είχε από πάντα πουλιά και περιστερια και έχει ακόμα και ξέρω πως να το στριμώξω και να το πιασω.

----------

